# Ozello boat ramp to scallop grounds



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey guys looking for any insight navigating from the Ozello public ramp into the gulf for scalloping. I have the updated maps on my GPS just wanted to know if anyone had any “look out for” comments navigating that area. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

ADicus said:


> Hey guys looking for any insight navigating from the Ozello public ramp into the gulf for scalloping. I have the updated maps on my GPS just wanted to know if anyone had any “look out for” comments navigating that area. Thanks in advance!


How do you like your 1754?
HP?
2014 Prodigy 1754


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

just turn south and go all the way to tampa.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Rollbar said:


> How do you like your 1754?
> HP?
> 2014 Prodigy 1754


I actually sold it just realized that was still on my signature and changed it


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

I think "What boat are you taking out of Ozello and how much do you like it?" is a great question to ask anyone planning to launch there, regardless of what they're planning to do.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

m32825 said:


> I think "What boat are you taking out of Ozello and how much do you like it?" is a great question to ask anyone planning to launch there, regardless of what they're planning to do.


Truth.

I have left some skeg paint and gel coat up there myself.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

my son and I worked our way from mangrove point in crystal bay back thru the creeks to somewhere near salt river one time years ago. knew most of that area but running back got into some new spots. running cautiously on plane at low speed it opened up from creeks to wider spots with scattered mangrove islands. was going to run between 2 islands coming up fast when I made out a line of birds floating from island to island. as we got close I suddenly realized the birds were standing about bird ankle deep. shut down and motored over on the electric and there was a limestone shelf about 3 inches under water running all the way across from island to island. would have been ugly. marked it on the gps and worked our way out to the bay at a lower speed.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I think the most important question we should be asking the op is... “ how much are scallops worth to ya”? Run out the Homosassa or Crystal rivers and you “should” be ok. St Martin’s river isn’t terrible but drift a little one way or the other there and it’s gonna be a lower unit too!


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Well we will have to go slow or trailer way back out we rented a house right on Ozello point next the to public ramp. I’m just joining the trip so didn’t have much input in picking. I’ve been over there before but run the main channel from downtown. Not to sure about leaving the boats at the house docked up and being able to run straight out now.......


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

ADicus said:


> Well we will have to go slow or trailer way back out we wanted a house right on Ozello point next the to public ramp. I’m just joining the trip so didn’t have much input in picking. I’ve been over there before but run the main channel from downtown. Not to sure about leaving the boy at the house docked up and being able to run straight out


Godspeed!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Buddy and I were fortunate to stay at Tarpon Key one time, using his boat. Had fun fishing, but going back to ramp he strayed just a tad outside the river channel and put a nice nick in his skeg. High pucker factor running around down there with all those limestone monsters lurking.

Hope your trip is uneventful and you have fun.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Zika said:


> Buddy and I were fortunate to stay at Tarpon Key one time, using his boat. Had fun fishing, but going back to ramp he strayed just a tad outside the river channel and put a nice nick in this skeg. High pucker factor running around down there with all those limestone monsters lurking.


We have a special crew that goes out at night and moves them around too!🤙🏻


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

LOL. Up around St. Marks, they get up and move all by themselves. Sneaky!


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Boat launch is North Pirate point house is about 200 yards west of there! Would there be a better route even if it meant back tracking inland to hit the main river or is there really no safe passage once you wet at that ramp?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Zika said:


> LOL. Up around St. Marks, they get up and move all by themselves. Sneaky!


It a Nature Coast/ Big bend area from becoming the lagoon!😂 It’s mostly working, we might have to release the kracken soon though! All the cooler fillers from south have started migrating to our local waters so they can eat freezer burnt trout and redfish!😎


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

ADicus said:


> Boat launch is North Pirate point house is about 200 yards west of there!



My fav, just be careful! That area goes from 3-6’ to 0’ instantly in spots!


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

ADicus said:


> Boat launch is North Pirate point house is about 200 yards west of there! Would there be a better route even if it meant back tracking inland to hit the main river or is there really no safe passage once you wet at that ramp?


Yes I understand rocks are everywhere just trying to determine if I need to talk all these guys out of chancing it or if there’s a safer alternative


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

JC Designs said:


> My fav, just be careful! That area goes from 3-6’ to 0’ instantly in spots!


Given everybody’s warning so far I seriously doubt we will be running any faster than idle


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

If someone had fmt, you may be ok. About the only real advise I can offer without you following someone that knows where they are going is... the deep water isn’t always where you’d think it is! Be safe, good luck!


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

JC Designs said:


> If someone had fmt, you may be ok. About the only real advise I can offer without you following someone that knows where they are going is... the deep water isn’t always where you’d think it is! Be safe, good luck!


No FMT all I have is Navionics platinum+


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Oh, why didn't you tell us it was someone else's boat? In that case you're good to go! Let us know if they get from the ramp to the house without hitting something.

🙂

Some tips... Use your trolling motor on the way out, make a GPS track, make sure you are coming back with at least as much tide as when you left, follow your track back.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

haha I wish. I am taking my skiff and tempted to just leave it on the trailer and say I’ll meet you guys out there then trailer to town and take the main channel out.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

I am not a novice been boating in shallow waters for 20ish years I know and can read the water but that neck of water has always been a red flag and I respect the locals advice when it comes to them!


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

m32825 said:


> Oh, why didn't you tell us it was someone else's boat? In that case you're good to go! Let us know if they get from the ramp to the house without hitting something.
> 
> 🙂
> 
> Some tips... Use your trolling motor on the way out, make a GPS track, make sure you are coming back with at least as much tide as when you left, follow your track back.


3 different boats people that rented the house invited us and I’m just doing the due diligence to ensure we don’t end up stranded or worse!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

just take it slow and easy.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Slow and easy first run and then second run and third run and so on


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

devrep said:


> just take it slow and easy.


Or drive it like ya stole it!😎 You’ll skip over the top that way! Aluminum props are your friend!😂


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Multiple boats over multiple days, it's totally possible to figure out a route. Of course, with multiple days you have to allow for the tide changes, and afternoon thundershowers that will force you in sooner than planned, and remember that when there is more tide coming in than when you went out it might have put a few inches of water over something you easily saw and avoided on the way out. My skeg has a dent in it from one of those... *almost* made it back to the ramp clean!

Good job doing advance research, better than having to call Sea Tow. Be sure to come back and tell us how it went!


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

I normally try to research further in advance to allow for a good time. This was a last minute “yeah I’ll join” and after getting the address yesterday the pucker factor set in of “Ozello has rocks” thanks for all the tid bits and everything everyone has given and a few laughs as well!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

_chuckle_

When I bought my skiff...he gave me the lower unit he broke in Ozello near that very ramp.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

My first and only trip to Ozello 20+ years ago was in my first boat, 16' John with a 25hp on a jack plate. No GPS, no chart, I have no idea how we made it out of there without a scratch. 

I figure that I played with house money that day and haven't been back. I recall one channel looking like it have been carved right through the rocks.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I live there and fish Ozello every week. Couldn’t imagine trying to get in and out of there with no knowledge. It takes allot of trips to build up a good route. You are going to need to idle. If you try to follow someone be careful that it’s not a tunnel hull. Some of our boats run in just a few inches and we can take short cuts.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Ckirk57 said:


> I live there and fish Ozello every week. Couldn’t imagine trying to get in and out of there with no knowledge. It takes allot of trips to build up a good route. You are going to need to idle. If you try to follow someone be careful that it’s not a tunnel hull. Some of our boats run in just a few inches and we can take short cuts.


I don’t have a tunnel but I do have a jack plate and low water pick up so I can run pretty shallow but not as shallow as my old 17t. I’m more concerned with the other two boats and trying to make sure we all have a good time and don’t end up towing someone back. We plan on idling and nothing more. If it takes an hour to idle out to scallop so be it better safe than sorry. I don’t know any other options besides trailering around and shooting straight out?


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

My first trip there was with my old 15'4" Gheenoe Highsider. Left the outboard tipped up, never used it, trolling motor the whole time. We launched near the end of the outgoing tide so we could get a better view of the navigational hazards. The current was rushing and within ten minutes we got washed across some shallow rocks in an area that looked navigable. Now I realize that's just Ozello's way of saying "hello". One other memory from that trip is the ten minutes I spent painstakingly poling up on some "busy looking" water... only to find it was an oyster bar... 🙄


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

ADicus said:


> I am not a novice been boating in shallow waters for 20ish years I know and can read the water but that neck of water has always been a red flag and I respect the locals advice when it comes to them!



Only been up here a few years, first thing I learned here is you dont "read the water," you simply have to learn the water ,.....and even with that Ive heard time and time again where guys who live here, grew up here, have been running these waters for years end up trashing at least one lower unit, .....this water is not forgiving.
I am totally against electronics, from the 10K (35yr), your in the back there and your electronics go out your screwed,...unless you learned the area and yes, how to read the water. Up here, as much as I hate to say it, set aside my ego, but be smart,...I wouldnt even think of going on the water here without electronics that are also current detailed charts,.....and yes make sure the tracking is on. Best suggestion,..slooooooooooooooow and your still probably going to catch a rock. 
Good luck


----------



## Mtntop (Mar 25, 2020)

Running back at night to Ozello was always exciting!!
I always wondered if my buddy (local) had some kind of natural radar?


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

How are your GPS skills? You could plot a pretty good route on Google Earth (the imagery they use for that area is taken at low water), then export that track to the format used by your GPS and load it up. I’ve done that dozens of times in different areas of the Nature Coast from Chassahowitzka to Crystal River, including the Ozello area. That way you’re not flying blind. Or you could pay a local to run you out and back while you lay down a track. Or buy the Florida Marine Tracks charts and run all over the place ... which is what I eventually did and it was well worth the price.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Ckirk57 said:


> If you try to follow someone be careful that it’s not a tunnel hull. Some of our boats run in just a few inches and we can take short cuts.


The last time I was up there I tucked in behind a skiff running a mud motor...I'm running one of the skinniest tunnels around but I was still puckered up. _lol_

When he dropped off plane about 70 yards ahead of me I also dropped off plane nearby and immediately dinged my skeg...even with the jack plate all the way up.

I'll go up there by myself in the summer when the tides are high. But the only time you will see me up there in the winter is following another tunnel driven by a local.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

crboggs said:


> The last time I was up there I tucked in behind a skiff running a mud motor...I'm running one of the skinniest tunnels around but I was still puckered up. _lol_
> 
> When he dropped off plane about 70 yards ahead of me I also dropped off plane nearby and immediately dinged my skeg...even with the jack plate all the way up.
> 
> I'll go up there by myself in the summer when the tides are high. But the only time you will see me up there in the winter is following another tunnel driven by a local.


Sometimes I look behind me and there will be a boat following me and it’s the type of boat with no business out in Ozello. I just shake my head and wait. They usually get scared or come to a screeching hault.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I ran a Cigarette boat aground one afternoon near flamingo in Florida Bay. 

He was follow me I go a little right he did too. 
I go a little left he did too
I go between islands he did not. Wanted to but.....


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Ckirk57 said:


> Sometimes I look behind me and there will be a boat following me and it’s the type of boat with no business out in Ozello. I just shake my head and wait. They usually get scared or come to a screeching hault.


Yup...I can run most places up there. The trick is knowing where you can sit back down off plane...especially in a fiberglass boat...


----------



## BWest (Jul 19, 2017)

Whenever I see anybody run around on plane in ozello i think to myself "They either know exactly what they're doing, or they're really stupid" there's no inbetween. Just run over all the kayakers, they anchor up and fish right in the middle of the only deep cuts where you can run over there.


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

I’m from Jax but I head over there a couple times a year to test my luck. Probably fished it 15-20 times in a Shadowcast 16 w/ a tunnel. Never had a trip where we didn’t hit something. Even when I think I’ve got an area figured out, I still find bottom when I’m off by a foot or two. Recently coughed up the scratch for FMT and looking at the charts,I’m honestly blown away that I didn’t hit more stuff. That place is pretty unforgiving. Good luck!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

TieOneOnJax said:


> I’m from Jax but I head over there a couple times a year to test my luck. Probably fished it 15-20 times in a Shadowcast 16 w/ a tunnel. Never had a trip where we didn’t hit something. Even when I think I’ve got an area figured out, I still find bottom when I’m off by a foot or two. Recently coughed up the scratch for FMT and looking at the charts,I’m honestly blown away that I didn’t hit more stuff. That place is pretty unforgiving. Good luck!



For only $20 per month and a two year contract I will give updates on where we move the bottom to!😂


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

JC Designs said:


> For only $20 per month and a two year contract I will give updates on where we move the bottom to!😂


That's a bargain compared to a new lower unit!


----------



## Mtntop (Mar 25, 2020)

Does anyone remember when the woodpecker was breaking car mirrors at the John Brown ramp? Lots of folks thought it was vandals 😈😈 Oh, and if it has not become apparent, idle your way through the channels on your way out.


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

ADicus said:


> Hey guys looking for any insight navigating from the Ozello public ramp into the gulf for scalloping. I have the updated maps on my GPS just wanted to know if anyone had any “look out for” comments navigating that area. Thanks in advance!


Better off putting in on the sassa ,


ADicus said:


> Hey guys looking for any insight navigating from the Ozello public ramp into the gulf for scalloping. I have the updated maps on my GPS just wanted to know if anyone had any “look out for” comments navigating that area. Thanks in advance!


Better off going out of Sassa for sure.


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

JC Designs said:


> For only $20 per month and a two year contract I will give updates on where we move the bottom to!😂


Discount for 3 yt deal?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Ricky Wolbert said:


> Discount for 3 yt deal?


Not at this time. Plan calls for two year contract. There will be loyalty rewards coming though!😂


----------



## Rharbin1989 (Jul 15, 2019)

I have been fishing out of Ozello quite often the last couple years now and still get nervous running. The wind can have a major effect on the tides in this area. A strong east wind will hold up the incoming tide and leave you with no water. Dont be in a hurry to get anywhere fast on a low tide or you will find bottom real quick. Like everyone else has warned idle your way around until you establish a good track. do you plan on launching from the john brown ramp or Ozello community park


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Anyone know how this trip turned out? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

He is probably still out there...... from my experience.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

JC Designs said:


> Not at this time. Plan calls for two year contract. There will be loyalty rewards coming though!😂


Just don't bombard us with extended warranty phone calls!


----------

